# Early Ever Ready hand torch, strange battery size, Restored and working.



## Exide (Jan 13, 2012)

I am not sure of the battery size as this did not come with the original battery that i could rebuild so i had to guess, The bulb was 2.5V so that i knew that had to be 3V. The size looking at the torch barrel looked like it would take a cell with two u10s in series, you can hack these from a 3r12 size four half volt battery. I decided to use two AAs instead and some strips of an old 3R12 cell. The torch body was rusted but the switch was ok though so i used wire wool to clean it and tried a recover, after three attempts i finaly got there with the bodywork. It had the remains of a fake leather cover on but i have some textured fablon thats a near match. The battery make up took ages as i had to position those terminals just right. it was worth the effort though and considering i only paid £1 i think i got a bargain.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 15, 2012)

holy cow! you did an awesome job!


----------



## Straker (Jan 24, 2012)

OK, now that is cool! I love these old style flashlights! ^_^


----------



## Exide (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks folks, The challange with these is building the batteries to fit because there were some strange sizes. This one was very rusty outside but clean inside so decided to do a recover of the outer part.


----------



## 4tified (Jan 28, 2012)

That's a very nice modification. Do you have any idea what decade this light may be from?


----------



## Exide (Jan 31, 2012)

1930s looking at what battery it used as i have a smaller one made by Franco that i had to make a battery pack for by using two AAAs. Also English Ever Ready did not use a logo much during that time where as later lamps had the logo.


----------



## Christoph (Jan 31, 2012)

They used a battery like this one I had one as a kid. This pic is from the Flashlight Museum.com I may have a working version of this battery I'll see if I can find it. The one I had as a kid was a bike light.
C


----------

